
Mock Mock – Who's There? - mikesol
https://dev.to/meeshkan/unmock-vs-nock-comparing-two-js-mocking-frameworks-ii0
======
mikesol
My team built a new JS framework for mocking REST APIs called "unmock" that
focuses on fuzz testing integrations. We hope to move it closer to property-
based testing libraries like fast-check. The hard part is building a shrinker
- shrinkers ([https://medium.com/criteo-labs/introduction-to-property-
base...](https://medium.com/criteo-labs/introduction-to-property-based-
testing-f5236229d237)) are tough to get right when testing side effects.
Please check out the article, leave your feedback if any, try out unmock
([https://github.com/Meeshkan/unmock-js](https://github.com/Meeshkan/unmock-
js)) and let me know what you think!

